# Love Me Some Lamb Necks



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

couldn't get a great shot of bubba because he is a whirling dervish with these necks.

malia stares at hers until one of us holds it for her. she is loathe to touch it with her paws.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I still haven't found any! 

They do look like they are enjoying them. And true to form staying on their towel


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Um.no.

We ended up having to give malia her own towel because bubba was so excited he was dancing.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> Um.no.
> 
> We ended up having to give malia her own towel because bubba was so excited he was dancing.


HAHAHAHA, I can just see him doing that!! And her having that look of "Oh GAWD, do you see what I have to live with?!? When can an ol' lady just eat around here?!?" LOL :rofl:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So.. I am curious. Was Bubba able to break down that whole piece? 

'Cause, you know... it's as big as his head.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love necks!

They are probably great for Bubbas strange mouth


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Your dogs are so darn cute. If ever I have myself a Puglet it's gonna hopefully be a black one and look just like Bubba. 
How much is lamb in your area? I really want to buy some but I just can't see paying $8 a lb or more when I can get so much more of other meats for way less. 
I also want to buy quail, mainly because it's so cute and tiny, but it's not so cheap here either. I'm going to the farmers market next week and I may grab a couple anyway just so my Min Pins can have one. Because it's so cute and tiny....:tongue1:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Donna, I am sure you posted this before, but how much meat do you feed a day?


Re, looks pretty tasty. You should video a dancing Bubba.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Donna, I am sure you posted this before, but how much meat do you feed a day?


I think it's around 3 and half lbs give or take including my 2 cats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

*nikie* -- you may be able to find whole pork necks...they are just as doable....

=================

actually, *abi*, malia would not touch hers. we ended up having to hold it for her so she didn't have to touch it with her paws. when she tired of that, she finally gave in and ate it without help.

i only do that because she's old. otherwise, i'd let her starve LOL

these necks are so good for their muscles and teeth and it is such a workout, that, after this and their walk, they were exhausted.

*NYDogue*.....he can break it down until it's about 1/4 of the size you see. it's lamb, so the bone is somewhat edible. this is a large large meal for him. he won't get much today....especially since he's fat. LOL

for mateo, it would be an appetiser 

and if bubba can swallow a duck neck whole, i wouldn't be surprised if mateo just picked it up, rolled it around, and then swallowed LOL...they are about 4 inches in diameter.

*emil*y.....they are awesome for bubba's mouth....and even when he whittles them down, he suckles on them, doesn't even try to swallow them. go figure.

thank you *donna*.....i don't buy these products from a store. too expensive and they don't have this type of cut.

we buy whole lambs from farmers when we want a whole lamb. found a supplier for robin for grass fed/ grass finished lamb.

but these necks come from niman ranch. not grass finished, i don't think....at least not their cows.....and they offer these. you can also check mypetcarnivore.com and see. -- and i got these from our co op so i had to buy a 60 lb. case of them. 

quail, i get from my korean grocer. they are either from new jersey or oregon, i forget. dogs love them.

*tiffany*, i tried to video it. i didn't capture it and can't figure out why...but i'll video the next one...get it right....

i know you didn't ask, but we feed under a pound a day. my husband says i'm a collector. i call it being prepared and having as many proteins as possible. feh. what does he know?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so jealous of your lamb necks! I've only been able to get the Primal ones which are ridiculously expensive. The dogs love them though!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there is a supplier, in central florida who ships:

CentralFLRawFoodCo-op : CentralFLrawfoodCo-op

CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

i get their daily digest, well, the carnivore one...and people from all over are asking about food...so maybe join both groups.

i swear i saw one that delivers up and down the coast of florida. i'm wondering if it's oma's pride.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Re!! I joined the Central Co-op a while ago (well the group at least) but am still kinda learning how the whole thing works. Working on getting a freezer for the dogs too! I just joined Carnivore Feed... waiting to be approved. Appreciate it! :thumb:


----------

